# Value of a SS Optima



## Milkman (Nov 3, 2016)

What is an older model Optima in stainless with a cheap scope worth ?


----------



## Milkman (Nov 4, 2016)

62 views and no comments. Im guessing $100


----------



## frankwright (Nov 4, 2016)

I think $100 would sell like hotcakes. Even with a cheap scope if the gun is in good condition I would add another $50 to it based on what I have seen.
Some are available new for $250 plus tax or shipping.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks


----------

